# need help on pullin my drive shafts out



## kawasaki brute force 750 (Feb 14, 2010)

ok well im in the process of tearin my brute down and i got everything off the engine like wires, hoses, ect... but i am clueless on how to pull the driveshafts off the front and back of the engine?:thinking:


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

There's a video how to pull the front drive shaft out by phreebsd but i can't find it right not.. ill keep searching...


----------



## bonpasbrute (Jul 22, 2010)

Just pull the drive shaft away from the engine. Theres a spring in the driveshaft that allows it to be compressed.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

found it, Pretty sure pulling the rear drive shaft is the same way..

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=973&highlight=front+diff+seal


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I was thinking he meant to get the actual shaft out of the engine????

If not, yeah the drive shaft itself is just spring loaded, you just have to pull it straight. Might have to get a strap on it and wratchet it back...


----------



## kawasaki brute force 750 (Feb 14, 2010)

ok well i got the front one but the back is being a b*%ch and need help:wtf1:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It comes out the same way... try taking a wratchet strap or rope and running through it and then get back behind the quad and pull straight back on it... You have to pull straight or it binds.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

If it has never been removed before,it can be a pia. Had to cut one to get it out before.


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

i used a pry bar to get mine


----------



## kawasaki brute force 750 (Feb 14, 2010)

thanks guys got it!! :bigok:


----------

